
NSA Hacker Chief Explains How to Keep Him Out of Your System - Jerry2
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/nsa-hacker-chief-explains-how-to-keep-him-out-of-your-system/
======
jakeogh
"Joyce acknowledged that it was “very strange” for someone in his position to
stand onstage before an audience."

Thank you, Mr. Snowden.

